
Single Image Super-Resolution from Transformed Self-Exemplars [pdf] - mkeeter
http://www.cv-foundation.org/openaccess/content_cvpr_2015/papers/Huang_Single_Image_Super-Resolution_2015_CVPR_paper.pdf
======
jmiserez
(2015). Also looks like there's a website with materials and the talk here:
[https://sites.google.com/site/jbhuang0604/publications/struc...](https://sites.google.com/site/jbhuang0604/publications/struct_sr)

And code is on Github:
[https://github.com/jbhuang0604/SelfExSR](https://github.com/jbhuang0604/SelfExSR)

